# Help with a stupid question



## playstopause (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey...

Altough i've been here for a little while, i just can't find how to put full pictures in post instead of having them in attachments.

I searched and searched... Maybe i'm just unlucky (or dumb? )

Help...i'm ashamed (somebody?)


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2006)

To put pictures in posts, you need to have them hosted somewhere. Places like http://imageshack.us/ offer free hosting. I also offer it for contributing members here.

Then the code is:


```
[ img]http://link.com/to/your/picture.jpg[/img ]
```

Without the spaces.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 4, 2006)

Aaaaaah. Finally.
Thanks Chris.


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 4, 2006)

use the tags and put the URL where your image is located in it. There's a button on the quick reply box to do it as well, the yellow square with the mountains on it with a circle in the top right corner.

edit: chris definitely beat me to it.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 4, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> edit: chris definitely beat me to it.



Yep.
The thing was i had no clue _at all_ the images had to be on a website.

Case closed!


----------

